# Skype works but no internet on a Macbook Pro



## aky01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,
This is baffling me. I use a Macbook Pro. I share a wireless connection with the apartment next door. 
Maybe 1-2 times per day the internet stops working, but skype works. I understand this is to do with DNS and IP protcols? I have to ask the neighbour to rest to router and everything is fine. They use a Windows. The modem is a Dlink router.

I have checked the IP address for both computers and they are the same, but I guess it is 1 IP address per line? so we would all have the same one? I read about changing IP numbers and cmd++ instructions but I need to know if I should be configuring it on their PC or my Mac.

Any advice would be helpful. Most of the time it works fine on my Mac, but then it just stops. If I wait for a few hours, it automatically comes on after a few hours, but if they are home resetting (unplugging) works everytime.

Any advice? I am average at competer tech ideas, so please make any suggestions easy to follow...

thanks
:wave:
Aky


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If there is a router, it needs to be set up as a DHCP server, this way every computer that connects gets a different IP address. By the computers having the same IP address, data is getting lost.


----------



## aky01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok thanks, now for the next question, how do I set the router as a DCHP ? Is this something I would find on the routers page or the ISP has to do?

thanks again


----------



## aky01 (Jul 5, 2011)

and sorry but I am confused from a wireless modem and router.. yep I sound stupid. She has a box (small black) where the signal goes into and then I pick it up through wifi..


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

You need to logon to the router via it's IP adress. If your IP adress is for instance "192.168.0.20", you would logon by entering "192.168.0.1" in the Web browsers address field, so remove the last digit and replace it by "1".

However if you already have an IP adress the DHCP is most likely activated, what is more relevant is the DHCP lease time.

1. When this happens, try opening the Network Utility and ping an adress, for instance "www.google.se". If this does not work, the DNS has stopped working, have the owner look at this or call his/her ISP for support.

2. If it works fine to ping the above adress, make sure the owner checks the "DHCP lease time" (The time clients are allowed to have an IP adress before it's renewed), and make sure to set it at minimum 24 hours as per my recommendation.


----------



## aky01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok I will try with the company, they said the modem they supplied but to wifi router was bought separate so they wont help, but I will try again with them, or do as you suggested and check the configuration on the router page. It is just annoying that it goes off 2-3 times in a day and I have to ask them to unplug and plug again or wait 1-2 hours and it comes back on. But thanks for the advice.


----------

